# Hammer and Bolter Issue 13



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Didn't see a thread on this elsewhere, so here goes:












> Originally Posted by *Black Library:*
> 
> They grow up so fast. It seems like only yesterday that Hammer and Bolter issue 1 went on sale, back in the golden age when the Soul Drinkers still had more Space Marines than you could fit in a Mini and Kindle was something you did to start fires.
> 
> ...


Hunted isn't new, I've read it and it's okay. However, I will have to give Gilead's Curse a look into, as well as the Deliverance Lost Extract of course . Reperation by Andy Smillie is another one I'll be looking out for.

All in all, I'll be buying this as soon as I've cleared as many books that are in my backlog as possible.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never read _Gilead's Blood_, can anyone tell me if its any good?

I assume that when _Gilead's Curse_ is released on paperback they will re-release _Gilead's Blood_ like they did with _Defenders of Ulthuan_, so i'll get my chance to read it then.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Gilead's Blood_, although not one of Dan Abnett's best novels, is still a pretty enjoyable read in my opinion. I believe it's available in the omnibus _Thunder and Steel_, if memory serves correctly.


----------

